# ABGA registerable with IBGA?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay I know I need to call the registries, but I keep forgetting to do it  I found a breeder we are considering looking at for a fullblood doeling, they are ABGA. I was kinda hoping to stay with IBGA. I am sleep deprived and can't remember if it's possible to register an ABGA 100% with IBGA. If we were to breed to our buck when they are older, he is dual registered with IBGA/ABGA, but again we've just kind of gone the IBGA route.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

IBGA and USBGA accepts other registries. ABGA is the only one that won't accept any others.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Maggie that's what I was thinking but wasn't sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> IBGA and USBGA accepts other registries. ABGA is the only one that won't accept any others.


 Yep... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

